# Tesla Energy Display



## Doug Johnson (Jul 11, 2016)

Who in God's name creates a time-based graph and labels the abscissa with a zero-point at he far right of the graph?!!!

Edit: Its like time marching backward!


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

Can you post a picture about what you’re talking about?


----------



## Doug Johnson (Jul 11, 2016)

iChris93 said:


> Can you post a picture about what you're talking about?


I can post an image, but the image will not be descriptive because the labels are so small relative to the Energy grapgh itself

In a time-based graph, time starts at the left side of the graph and progresses to the right, which is the exact opposite of how the Tesla Energy graph is arranged.

Wait....I saved this from an online source.









Zero-time should be the starting point, not the endpoint.

P. S. Aren't you glad you spent the time to teach me to upload images!


----------



## Bigriver (Jan 26, 2018)

urquattro83 said:


> In a time-based graph, time starts at the left side of the graph and progresses to the right,


I'm in total philosophical agreement with you, but the Tesla graph is showing the past 30 miles (or 15 or 5, depending on the selection). Mathematically, these points should be labeled negative numbers. So Tesla is keeping with what makes sense to you and me with time progressing to the right. The most recent data is at the far right. In this case, 0 represents now, 0 miles ago.


----------



## Doug Johnson (Jul 11, 2016)

Bigriver said:


> I'm in total philosophical agreement with you, but the Tesla graph is showing the past 30 miles (or 15 or 5, depending on the selection). Mathematically, these points should be labeled negative numbers. So Tesla is keeping with what makes sense to you and me with time progressing to the right. The most recent data is at the far right. In this case, 0 represents now, 0 miles ago.


I'm sorry, Bigriver, but to anyone with experience evaluating time-based HISTORICAL data, time PROGRESSES as you move to the right on a graph, it doesn't move backward.

The beinning of the period of consideration is your start point, and that belongs at the left end of the graph.

Maybe it will help if you explain the difference between agreeing with me philosophically, cimpared with Elon's graphical representation of time.


----------



## Long Ranger (Jun 1, 2018)

urquattro83 said:


> I'm sorry, Bigriver, but to anyone with experience evaluating time-based HISTORICAL data, time PROGRESSES as you move to the right on a graph, it doesn't move backward.


@Bigriver had it right. The x-axis is distance, not time and it should technically be labeled with negative values. The oldest data is to the left and the newest data to the right, just as you are asking for it to be.

They could have labeled it from 0 to 30 instead of (-)30 to 0. However the advantage in how they did it is that if you toggle the graph between showing the last 5 miles and the last 15 or 30, the data between (-)5 and 0 remains identical in all graphs. If they labeled it with 0 on the left, then the data from your last 5 miles would have different x values for each range setting.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

urquattro83 said:


> I'm sorry, Bigriver, but to anyone with experience evaluating time-based HISTORICAL data, time PROGRESSES as you move to the right on a graph, it doesn't move backward.


You have failed to understand Bigriver's post.
Read his post again. Carefully.

Summary: The graph DOES have time progressing as you move to the right.


----------



## Doug Johnson (Jul 11, 2016)

Thanks, Chris, I'll just ignore the numbers along the abcissa. And thank you Bigriver for your efforts! 

Ignore the numbers, Doug, ignore the numbers!


----------



## Doug Johnson (Jul 11, 2016)

Also on the Energy issue, how many people chack their gas mileage over a 15 or 30 miles range?

I'd guess most people check gas mileage when they fill the tank.

So, why doesn't Elon incorporate a Wh/mi value at the top of the display, near the range or SoC value? He know how many Watt-hous each and every car he's delivered has consumed, and he knows the distance each has traveled.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

urquattro83 said:


> Also on the Energy issue, how many people chack their gas mileage over a 15 or 30 miles range?
> 
> I'd guess most people check gas mileage when they fill the tank.
> 
> So, why doesn't Elon incorporate a Wh/mi value at the top of the display, near the range or SoC value? He know how many Watt-hous each and every car he's delivered has consumed, and he knows the distance each has traveled.


That's available in the Odometers card.


----------



## Doug Johnson (Jul 11, 2016)

Thanks, garsh, I'll go play in the car. Is there a trip-reset control, or does a new trip start with the most recent connection to a charger? 

On a completely unrelated note, bing is the only search engine offered when I select text in the TOO app. Can that be changed?


----------



## Klaus-rf (Mar 6, 2019)

Toyota has been using that same display method for two decades now.;

Current time is on the far right, counting backwards to the left.


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

urquattro83 said:


> Is there a trip-reset control, or does a new trip start with the most recent connection to a charger?


IIRC, there a 4 odometer cards. The first is fixed as a current drive card. The second is fixed as a since last charge card. The last two are resettable for use in any way you like.


----------



## shareef777 (Mar 10, 2019)

FRC said:


> IIRC, there a 4 odometer cards. The first is fixed as a current drive card. The second is fixed as a since last charge card. The last two are resettable for use in any way you like.


Personally, I labeled/use the 3rd card as "Monthly" and 4th card as "Trip" (which I reset for any long distance trips, ie will need to stop off at a SC). On my last ICE vehicle, I had two resettable trips. First was to measure fuel efficiency per fill up (measured by 2nd card) and 2nd was to track how many miles since last oil change (no longer needed :laughing: )


----------



## Doug Johnson (Jul 11, 2016)

I can't locate the Mileage card to which garsh referred. I expected it to be in the Energy Display, but the only tabs are Consumption and Trip, and you can see my Trip tab is empty.

Well, again I've lost the ability, after a software update, to upload thumbnail images, but I think my words convey my thoughts fairly clearly.

On the Energy graph, the projected average range is 196 mi., while the range atvtgectop of the display indicates 159 mi. What does "Projected 196 mi. Range" mean? Is that with a fully-charged, long-range battery?


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

urquattro83 said:


> can't locate the Mileage card to which garsh referred.


In the car, swipe to the right on the screen on the empty space below your car's image. A right swipe shows the trip cards. A left swipe shows your tire pressure.


----------



## Doug Johnson (Jul 11, 2016)

Thank you, FRC, that's an area I usually only attend to when viewing tire pressure information. I'll try to use it more to remind myself it's there.....


----------



## Klaus-rf (Mar 6, 2019)

Then once you "Swipe" right to see the consumption / mileage card, swipe up / down to locate t he other mileage cards.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

urquattro83 said:


> Thanks, garsh, I'll go play in the car. Is there a trip-reset control, or does a new trip start with the most recent connection to a charger?


https://www.tesla.com/sites/default/files/model_3_owners_manual_north_america_en.pdf#page=6End of page 6, look under "3. Cards".


----------



## Feathermerchant (Sep 17, 2018)

What in the world is an abscissa? 
Try voice commands. They work great:
"Show odometer"
"Show energy Graph"

If navigating to a destination, The energy graph shows your beginning charge and estimated ending charge from the trip as well as an 'actual charge' line. It's like a how goes it.
Note: I used to look at all this stuff until I learned:
a) If you leave a Supercharger or home with the destination charge above 15-20% you always make it. In my wife's Y you usually make it with more charge than predicted.
b) The car will tell you when to slow down if you're getting close to not making it.
c) The live predicted arrival charge percent is available at the bottom of the nav turns list. 

We've made four long round trips ranging from 3,000 miles to 500 miles and have never really been worried about charge state.


----------



## lance.bailey (Apr 1, 2019)

FWIW the volvo energy charts are similarily labelled.

Doug - if time should progress forward (ie: into the future) in a rightward direction, then time will need to regress backward (ie: into the past) in a leftward direction.

The chart does not show the future, the chart shows history (ie: the past). so the zero mark needs to be at the far right so that when you look at the history of your energy use, you move leftward on the chart.


----------

